# Need help finding a solution for putting Discord into a separate audio channel



## shukero (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm starting to take a very big interest into recording and editing game videos; however, my game audio and discord voice chat are within the same track. I know there is currently no way to separate the two into different channels (while still hearing both come out of my desktop / aux) within OBS alone.

This is why I've turned to this forum for help. Is there some type of software that is easy to use that will allow me to:
1) Allow me to split my discord voice chat into a different Aux (Which I can then use to pull it into OBS within a different track)
2) Allow me to still hear both my desktop Aux and the new split discord voice chat Aux through my default playback Aux. (essentially still having the muxed together for me to hear)

I'm basically trying to get my discord voice chat into a different track on my recorded gaming videos without using a physical mixer; and while being able to hear the voice chat while I'm recording at the same time.

Thank you in advance for reading my request!


----------



## Sapiens (Aug 27, 2017)

https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...audio-sources-off-your-stream-or-recording.8/

https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...nagement-for-1-and-2-pc-streaming-setups.397/


----------

